# No New Posts



## 4u2sm0ke (Feb 25, 2012)

anyone else getting this message...when I come on site I like to click..."new posts"  well past few days the vbulitin comes up says..."No Matches found"...yesturday I was able to click on "quik Links"  and "todays posts"  but today the same message comes up..


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Feb 25, 2012)

Maybe....*Hick *playing in ther again...


*Hick*.....BAck away from th keyboard  :rofl:


----------



## bubba902 (Feb 25, 2012)

I get it a lot lstely too


----------



## Jericho (Feb 25, 2012)

same here.


----------



## pcduck (Feb 25, 2012)

No problem here 4u


----------



## Locked (Feb 25, 2012)

Yeah I get that often when going through the new posts....I try and use quick links/today's posts instead.


----------



## ozzydiodude (Feb 25, 2012)

I'm getting it to and I know it's not Low THC levels on this end.

I think it has something to do with IE 9 and vBulletin not talking to each other


----------



## SmokinMom (Feb 25, 2012)

It's happened to me for mOnths when I'm on my phone..


----------



## Hick (Feb 25, 2012)

my firefox is working fine guys. :confused2:


----------



## OGKushman (Feb 25, 2012)

All the time. I found a way around it. You must log out, go to the main site www.marijuanapassion.com , then click marijuana forum, log in, then click new posts.

*On safari


----------



## nouvellechef (Feb 25, 2012)

All the time. Bunch of complainers!


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Feb 26, 2012)

nouvellechef said:
			
		

> All the time. Bunch of complainers!


 

:rofl:


where the " A S S "  icon when ya need it


----------



## ozzydiodude (Feb 26, 2012)

check your bottons again mine are working now


----------



## ray jay (Feb 26, 2012)

Been like that for months on my end. I have no computer skills at all. So Im sure I cant fix mabey Daughter.


----------



## MrMojorisin (Feb 26, 2012)

i get it occasionally on firefox but not all the time(damn gremlins)


----------



## ozzydiodude (Feb 28, 2012)

mine stopped working again and I run my cookie cleaner and it went back to working again


----------



## OGKushman (Feb 29, 2012)

It's doing it again on safari


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Feb 29, 2012)

I tried cleearing cookies and hystory...still no good


----------



## SmokinMom (Feb 29, 2012)

OGKushman said:
			
		

> It's doing it again on safari



Yea that!


----------



## Hick (Feb 29, 2012)

Hick said:
			
		

> my firefox is working fine guys. :confused2:



I don't know what would cause it. I updated all my .."stuff" this morning, and still got new posts okay....


----------



## OGKushman (Feb 29, 2012)

Hick! I cannot search for "FIND MORE POSTS BY OGKUSHMAN" in my profile!!!! I can't search new posts and I search my old posts. 

Wonder why the forums been inactive 


http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/search.php?searchid=1062590
Does that link work for anyone?


----------



## Hick (Feb 29, 2012)

http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/search.php?searchid=1062868

:confused2:....


----------



## ozzydiodude (Feb 29, 2012)

I hve McAfee and when I run the QuickClean and the Shreader everything starts back working for awhile then stops. So I think it has something to do with the temp internet fils on our comps>


----------



## OGKushman (Mar 1, 2012)

I use a phone ozzy and clear all my history often!

Hick I click on your link and get this:
(pic showing no new posts)

Edit: Well I uploaded a pic and it didn't load, then I went to edit and do it again and it says "upload in progress"


----------



## Hick (Mar 1, 2012)

og.. the link was to your "recent posts" is all.


----------



## Lemon Jack (Mar 1, 2012)

Mine just refuses to work on IE but using Google Chrome I have no issues at all.  I also have no problems with my android smartphone.....

The IE use to work then one day it just didn't lol and never did again.


----------



## Grower13 (Mar 1, 2012)

MrMojorisin said:
			
		

> i get it occasionally on firefox but not all the time(damn gremlins)



:yeahthat:


----------

